# Saturday ribs - Memphis style



## JC in GB (May 24, 2021)

*After asking forum members what kind of ribs should go in the pit this weekend, the general consensus was Memphis style.

Well, that is what I did.  Memphis dry ribs with hickory smoke.  I used Heath Riles Peach rub and Lawry's for seasoning.*

*First a bit of **Lawry's** then a generous sprinkle of rub and in the fridge over night.  Added a bit more rub while waiting for the pit to get hot.

Cooked ribs in Sarina at 250 F with hickory **chunks**.

Mopped the ribs a few times with a quick mop sauce I made.  (Water, cider **vinegar**, Worcestershire, molasses, brown sugar, onion pwdr, garlic pwdr.)*
*
I served  some sauce on the side if desired.

Ribs turned out quite well.  Meat had a great flavor and nice bite.  

Bottom pic is Neuskes bacon.  Among the best bacon on the planet.  If you see this , buy it.




























*
*




*


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 24, 2021)

great looking ribs, nice color

David


----------



## normanaj (May 24, 2021)

Great looking ribs.

Will have to keep an eye out for that bacon.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2021)

The ribs look awesome!
Nicely done!!
Al


----------



## nisso8090 (May 24, 2021)

I have the Hero 5 h6 and h7 I'll see what I can do later with Periscope and the Iphone 6 and report back.


----------



## indaswamp (May 24, 2021)

Nice! We did Memphis style dry rub ribs and chickens this weekend as well...


----------



## chopsaw (May 24, 2021)

Nice ribs bud .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2021)

Those Ribs look Mighty Tasty, JC!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (May 24, 2021)

Good color JC. Haven't tried the Heath line of rubs yet but sure need to !


----------



## JC in GB (May 24, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Good color JC. Haven't tried the Heath line of rubs yet but sure need to !



*I got this rub as an Xmas gift.  I likely would not have tried it on my own.  It is a tasty rub and really does have a peach flavor.*
*
I would get this again for a change of pace or perhaps for a competition.  I really haven't found a rub that I don't like.

It all depends on how you use it.  I have tried, Harry Soo's rubs, Malcom Reed's rubs, and now this Heath Riles rub.  I have also made my own rubs with varying degrees of success.

I really want to try some of the Meat Church rubs next...
*
*JC   *


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 24, 2021)

Nice looking ribs JC! I plan to try the meat church rubs as well. Heard good things but a little pricy IMO.


----------



## JC in GB (May 24, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice looking ribs JC! I plan to try the meat church rubs as well. Heard good things but a little pricy IMO.



All those commercial rubs are overpriced IMHO.  Win a championship and market an overpriced rub.

Wash, rinse, repeat.....

To be fair though, those rubs are usually pretty good quality....

JC


----------



## smokeymose (May 24, 2021)

Nice!
The  molasses in that mop sauce grabbed my attention.
 Any hints about proportions or do I have to experiment :-)


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2021)

Nice job on those ribs JC. More info on the rub please.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (May 24, 2021)

Fantastic looking cook JC, Like! Seems ribs were on tap quite a bit this weekend, tried a new Carolina rub myself, it's a keeper. RAY


----------



## JC in GB (May 24, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Nice!
> The  molasses in that mop sauce grabbed my attention.
> Any hints about proportions or do I have to experiment :-)



*I kind of eyed it up but basically the mop was:*
*
2T water
2T Cider vinegar
1T Worcestershire
2T Brown sugar
2t molasses
1/4t onion, granulated
1/4t garlic, granulated

Made about 4 ounces of mop.

It worked out quite well IMHO....  
*
*JC   *


----------



## JC in GB (May 24, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice job on those ribs JC. More info on the rub please.
> 
> Warren



What info would you like?  I will provide what I can.

JC


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 24, 2021)

The Heath Riles Peach Rub have never heard of it in my area and peach is a big taste favorite flavor for me.

Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (May 24, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> The Heath Riles Peach Rub have never heard of it in my area and peach is a big taste favorite flavor for me.
> 
> Thanks for the like it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren



*The rub has a very noticeable peach flavor.  It would be good on any savory dish that would benefit by a touch of peach.*
*
One word of warning.  If you get this rub, pour it out and remix it before you use it.  I got hot spots on my ribs the first time around.  I mixed the rub well and that fixed the problem.
*
*JC   *


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 24, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> ...
> The  molasses in that mop sauce grabbed my attention....


Even though I can't/shouldn't eat sugar, blackstrap molasses is a staple for me in a lot of my sauces that call for brown sugar. Raw sugar(turbinado), too.


----------



## disco (May 24, 2021)

Righteous ribs! Big like!


----------



## Hamdrew (May 24, 2021)

Look great! Real nice color on them.

Now you've got me curious, though- when you asked about how you should cook them, STL style was one of the options. So, i assumed you meant spare ribs. Did you just mean wet hot & fast, vs. the dry hot & fast of Memphis?


----------



## nisso8090 (May 25, 2021)

We did Memphis style dry rub ribs and chickens this weekend as well.
As someone who loves old-fashioned meat, and learns every day how to make it only delicious and not difficult to smoke, you helped me a lot !!


----------

